# Hello Flowerhorn



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

this guy is awesome. great fish.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

nice lookin little fish... there is a freshwater pics section to post these in, this is the piranha pics section


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

sorry!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Don't worry about it. I'm sure a mod will move it anyways. Great looking little fish man. I'm sure you will love him, because an outgoing cichlid that eats like a hog is hard to beat.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice fish......It looks like a female to me.


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

it's sitting in the corner of the tank. i hope it's alright. the water from the fish store was pretty yellow (no i didn't add that water to the tank either). she(?) is a little nervous at the moment, but i guess my P's were too when i first got them. i can't wait till she(?) comes out of his shell, when i dumped him in the tank today it put a big smile on my face.

way cooler than that boring stupid skittish gar.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

congrats on the pickup. he looks good


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

mose said:


> it's sitting in the corner of the tank. i hope it's alright. the water from the fish store was pretty yellow (no i didn't add that water to the tank either). she(?) is a little nervous at the moment, but i guess my P's were too when i first got them. i can't wait till she(?) comes out of his shell, when i dumped him in the tank today it put a big smile on my face.
> 
> way cooler than that boring stupid skittish gar.


I say she, because every flowerhorn that I've raised, that has had the spots on the dorsal fin, have turned out the be females. I wasn't trying to be a smartass or anything.


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

no i was just saying she with the ? because i haven't confirmed it or anything. i wasn't being sarcastic, i'm sorry tone of voice gets lost very easilly on the internet.

in 1 day she's already come out of her shell, when i go up to the tank she swims right up to me and starts swimming around in front of me. really cool fish.


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

,


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

very pretty


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I likey :nod:


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Very nice looking FH.


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

the only fish I have thats not p's a flowerhorn and he is awesome. if im on the computer right in front of him he will bang on the glass cover until I feed him. once I open the top he just sits with his body straight up and down and once I lower pellets he will jump with about an inch or so if his body exposed to eat from my hand. 
These fish have a ton of personality.


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

he's really funny. he always is peeking out from behind something, or rearranging all the gravel in my tank. he buried half of my driftwood while i was at work today.

actually, it's a she.


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

here's a better picture i just took.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

mose said:


> here's a better picture i just took.


Give it some time, feed it well, and it will be a great fish for you.


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

more

when she was at the pet store, you could not tell it was gold, it just looked brown with black spots.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

anyone else notice every set of pics the color of her changes lol


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Nice - it looks to have a lot of Trimac in it.


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

yeah she changes color all the time. when i turn the lights on in the morning she's very dark, and when she's stressed she gets blue vertical stripes. sometimes she looks mostly green and sometimes very gold.


----------

